# Who's Your "Heart Bunny"?



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

Kathy Smith told me once that one bunny understands our Heart, and we understand theirs, more than others.

"Heart Bunny's" read our minds, thoughts, love, and heart. They know just what we need, when we need it.

Whether their living or they're waiting for us with Buck Jones over the Rainbow Bridge, just wondering...Who's Your Heart Bunny?

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 15, 2005)

As if you need to ask...  

Mom's boy.... Corky


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

God Bless Corky. ray:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks ...by the way, you didn't state who yours is/was?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 15, 2005)

strange you should say "heart bunny". i love allmy bunnies, but when i describe Rue, i say "she is my heart". She meansthe world to me.


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 15, 2005)

Vash


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 15, 2005)

That would be the one and only FatBoy(Freddy)of course!! .. I knew it from the day he came home... he fell asleepright in my arms..


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh, Jenni. :bigtears:

I honestly can't pick one from mine and I'm not just sayingthat. It's like picking a favorite from yourchildren. 

I love my three in different ways, but not one any more than the other. 

As for them being in-tune with me, I'd have to say Snuggy outweighs theother two, but I think it's because she's the most intelligent of thethree. 

Laura


----------



## zoecat6 (Nov 15, 2005)

My big handsome baby, my gentle giant, Ben .


----------



## pamnock (Nov 15, 2005)

Matthew's heart bunny is his bunny that is appropriately named "Heart" :love:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 15, 2005)

Out of the 3 buns we have had Abby, Thumper, and MeatHead. 

I would say MeatHead is our heartbun cause he just nudges you everytimeyou open his cage door to be let out and to be petted until your armsfall off. He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 16, 2005)

Tiny. Hands down. Eventhough he gives me a 'tude lately (he is running a "bunny protectionprogram" for bunnies who don't want to live in therabbitry..). 

After the recent losses of flemish giants on this board - I went in andtold him, "You're no longer a flemish..you're just a giant lionhead.."and Art said, "He isn't a lionhead...he's your son. You justneed to admit it to yourself."

Peg


----------



## Saffy (Nov 16, 2005)

It has to be Benji .. from being the nastiest,evil little rabbit ever .. (as some of you are no doubt aware), he wasturned into a lovely little man. He's still nervy,but he loves to be held and doesn't turn round and dig his teeth intoany bit of you when he's had enough any more, in fact, IF he does bitenow, it's a light bite, not the blood seeking ones he used to do.

He's my "heart" rabbit because we've come through so much together -and there seriously was a time when I considered rehoming him becauseof his beahviour. 

A pic of him and his lady, Mookie MoonPie ..










He's on the right .. not really happy about having to sit still tho ..


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2005)

As much as I love Pernod and Perry, I would haveto say my first rabbit, Fudge. We did everything together for 3 years,including walking to a wooded area near us, where she would go and playwhile I waited for her. Everyone that met her loved her, and she hadthe nicest, sweetest nature ever. I still miss her, my baby girl.






Jan


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 16, 2005)

My first bunny Rambo was the baby I grew up with- I got him when I was 9 and he died when I was 16 - he was there formost of my growing pains and I loved him so much


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 16, 2005)

My first Bunny, Tinkerbell, she only got to bewith me for 1 1/2 months but it was the best time. She would always laywith me up on my bed and snuggle with me.


----------



## m.e. (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't want tobring this thread off-topic or anything, but I'm wondering if there'sanyone else who feels that...maybe their "heart bunny" hasn't foundthem yet?

I've only had four rabbits in my lifetime. The first two were when Iwas much younger, and illness took them both at an early age. Rex camealong many years later, and though he and I are close, his heartbelongs to Peanut. You see, he was an only bun for 3 years and he wasso lonely. No matter how much time I spent with him, there wassomething more that he wanted. Even the dog seemed to fill that needbetter than I did! The dog's food dish was next to Rex's cage, and atbreakfast time Rex would wait until the dog began eating, before hewould touch his food :shock:

Finally, Peanut came along. Bonding two rabbits is no walk in the park,but they have completed each other in a way I could never hope to do. Ifeel that in many ways, they came to me, so that I could bring themtogether.

So, like I said, sorry to derail this a bit. I do feel that my heartbunny is still out there. I can't wait to meet him/her someday :hearts:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Lissa (Nov 16, 2005)

My heart bunny is Lenci. My best friend forever. :tears2:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I had a lot ofbunnies when I was young, but only Sebastian as an adult. I don't thinkthere is a more perfect bunny anywhere. He loves our whole family. Hegreets us with love and kisses each time we get near, he enjoys beingheld and snuggled, he is so intelligent and has been a breeze to train.He is just overflowing with personality. When I call him and talk tohim I call him my "little boy". I can't imagine any other bunny everbeing closer to my heart. 

Raspberry


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 16, 2005)

m.e. I feel the same way - my only bunhas been Cookie, and he's his own little man. I know he lovesme and I love him tons, but I think he would love anyone who gave himtreats...

I also think my heart bunny is still out there and will find me.

___________
Nadia


----------



## JimD (Nov 16, 2005)

onder:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 16, 2005)

They're all my "heart bunnies" but in different ways.

Mocha truely understands me when I'm upset and will come over to me andjust comfort me. He even gave me the first kisses on the day I was soupset about taking Eli back to the breeder. He was my first bunny who Igot at 6-7 weeks so that might be why he's so in tune with me.

Spice and me have a connection that I don't have with Mocha, he's a oneperson bunny. He loves to be near me and comforts me all the time, notjust when I'm down.

Eli was the best at cheering me up because of his funny personality. Heloved me so much and always wanted to be near me. He would jump on meand make funny noises and give me kisses all the time.

I can't say anything about Zoey yet, I've on had her a week and a halfand she's still warming up to me but I don't doubt that she'll be justas special to me in her own way.

But I can't pick just one, they all seem to be my matches made in heaven.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 16, 2005)

Sparky is my heart bunny. Scooter is asweet bunny, but she is definately daddy's girl. Sparky and Ijust seem to have a special connection. She always comes tome for love and pets.


----------



## irishmist (Nov 16, 2005)

Cleo is my number 1 heart bunny, she was myfirst bunny and I think that she will always have that special place inmy heart. Since she was bonded to Pez I have to share hertime, mostly when she sleeps with me (like a dog would) at night

this is when we first got her






Now, I am in no way trying to leave the other crew out, I love them alldearly, but my new VELCRO bunny has stolen a huge chunk outof my heart.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 16, 2005)

M.e i feel the same. I love my bunnies to piecesbut they aren't my heart bunnies. My cat, Ollie (honorary bunny)understands me so much, he always knows how i'mfeeling.Although i love my bunnies i don't have a connectionwith them like i do with Ollie. I hope i find my heart bunny oneday.:heart:


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 16, 2005)

Chernish is a good bunny, kinda shy but he lovesus. But the animal closest to me was our dog Joy, he died at 8 monthsin an accident.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 16, 2005)

Pebbles is my first pet.......So I guess the first cut will always be the deepest.

Rainbows!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Izzy, always.



Rose


----------



## Kricket (Nov 16, 2005)

My little Star :bunnydance:I love her


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 16, 2005)

Chaucer






nothing against Elf, mind you...


----------



## jyrenze (Nov 16, 2005)

*m.e. wrote:*


> I don't want to bring thisthread off-topic or anything, but I'm wondering if there's anyone elsewho feels that...maybe their "heart bunny" hasn't found them yet?
> 
> I've only had four rabbits in my lifetime. The first two were when Iwas much younger, and illness took them both at an early age. Rex camealong many years later, and though he and I are close, his heartbelongs to Peanut. You see, he was an only bun for 3 years and he wasso lonely. No matter how much time I spent with him, there wassomething more that he wanted. Even the dog seemed to fill that needbetter than I did! The dog's food dish was next to Rex's cage, and atbreakfast time Rex would wait until the dog began eating, before hewould touch his food :shock:
> 
> ...


I also had 4 rabbits in my lifetime, and also 2who died very early in their lifes. My 2 buns Bandit andSmurfy are very attached to each other. In fact I don't think Smurfyeven needs me anymore, lol. She is my first bun but still she hasalways preferred other bunnies to me.She is shy aroundpeople. I guess me and Bandit still need to understand each other more.I don't know whyshe constantly scratchesthe door tocome in but when I let her in she runs out again. She runs up to mewhen she sees me coming butdodges when I reach my hand out toher. Oh well...I guess my heart bunny is still somewhere out there.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Thanks ...by the way, you didn't state who yoursis/was?


bump for Carolyn.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

Tucker Bucker, although Fauna is right up theretoo. Fauna's there 24/7 for me. I let her out ofher cage and all she wants is to be by my side. She's there_all_ the time. When Tucker gets into trouble anddoesn't listen, it's Fauna that reinforces my rules and chases him sothat he has to listen. She cares very much about what I'mfeeling and stays in tune.

Tucker is the one who goes into Stasis when I'm upset.He'snot as much of a love-bug as Fauna is every moment ofevery day, but when I need him, he's right there and I can count on himeverytime. If I'm sick, he won't go further than 2 feet fromme, and he always sits in a part of the room where he can keep an eyeon me. Having him since he was 7.5 weeks old, we can readeach other's minds pretty well.

Cali is like having a baby. She is so innocent, sweet, needyand loves love.Can'ttalk to her in aharsh tone if she gets in trouble because she gets soupsetandit takes me 10 minutes at a minimum to calm her down andreassure her that I still love her. She's as closetoa child as I'll ever get. She's more dependentemotionally than the other two, and I adore her for that.

They're all incredible. They all have carved out a place in my heart that only they can fill.

-Carolyn


----------



## nose_twitch (Nov 17, 2005)

I wish I had a picture of my bunny Thumper wholived to be eleven. He was an outside rabbit. Whenwe let him out of his cage, he would race around our hugebackyard. I loved him for his independence andspirit. He got through two infestations of a giantmaggot. He was trusting and loved to dig big holes in thedesert dirt. Hemade it through a2-day carride to Montana when we moved. Then heloved todigin the snow. He will always have a place in myheart.

My current bunny JJ is the sweetest thing ever. He is a needyboy, which I adore about him. When I get home from work, hehas to be in the same room as me at all times. If I leave theroom for a second without him, he gets offended and starts scratchingat the door. He hops all around grunting like a pig andtrying to hump my slippers. He stretches out on the carpet asfar as his legs will go, and he looks so relaxed. Both ofthese bunnies are my heart bunnies.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 17, 2005)

[align=center]This is a difficultquestion. My first bunny, Benedict, will always be in myheart. He was taken by fly-strike when I was about 17. He wasa little angel. He had a brother, Thumper, who was mostly mylittle sister's bunny. By comparison, Thumper was the "Oldman" and Benny was the sweet simple one. Sometimes we wouldcall him Lenny, (referring to _Of Mice and Men_) because he wasjust so simple. Always sweet and happy, with an innocentlittle know-nothing look in his eyes. It is hard todescribe.[/align]


[align=center]




RIP Benedict
:bunnyangel:
[line]
Then came Kibbles. I think he found me.Finding him finallyallowed me to heal from losing Benny. Just look at that face.Need I say more?[/align]


[align=center]




RIP Kibbles
:bunnyangel:

[line]
Now I have only Theodore. We have definately bonded throughthis very difficult last week. This rabbit is inspirationalto me.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 17, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> onder:


You HAVE to pick, Jim D!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > onder:
> ...


I agree with ou Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

Pamnock's Heart Bunny: Princess Anne. 

"She was so indignant about being dressed up. She would scowland grunt and complain :X She would poop all over the floor,so I put little yellow doll pants on her when she was running aroundthe house 

We loved that little girl to pieces. I got her for Stephaniewhen she was just an itty bitty thing and Stephanie was inpreschool. Princess Anne was our first and only house bunnyand she was indeed a queen of the household. No one daredremove her from her cage (she'd rip your hand off).She had to come out on her own. She was just alittle dwarf, but would chase the dog out of his pen and steal hisblanky.

Princess feared nothing -- she hated anything white and even chasedafter one of our white horses. She was very offended by whitesocks invading her house and would attack anyone with white sockson. She even bit the lip off a white rabbit.

You didn't dare yell at her -- she'd stomp off and destroy somethingjust to get back at you. She bit through the Nintendo cordwhile the kids were playing and started chewing on my horse bridle whenI yelled at her for digging in the carpet.

As mean as she could be, she loved to cuddle. I was terriblysick when I was pregnant with Matthew, so I slept with Princess tuckedunder my chin. She'd wake me up by digging at me when she hadto go potty 

Princess Anne died at 6 years of age from an intestinal blockage -- I still miss our little girl 

Pam"


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

What a pretty bunny! What breed was she?


----------



## pamnock (Nov 17, 2005)

Princesswas indeed and will forever be my heart bunny :inlove:

Her lineage was unknown -- the breeder had mentioned she was some typeof mix (possible Polish x NetherlandDwarf from what Iremember). Stephanie had wanted a white bunny with red eyes-- so when I saw that cute little bunny in the cage, I didn't care whatshe was LOL



Pam


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

She looked like a happy bunny...very pretty.


----------



## JimD (Nov 17, 2005)

benjibrindlesmoremooshuchippybinkierosietootsie


----------



##  (Nov 17, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> benjibrindlesmoremooshuchippybinkierosietootsie


hurtsless admitting it all in one breath huh Jim lol.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 17, 2005)

I understand, JimD. It's like picking your favorite child, isn't it?

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> What a pretty bunny! What breed was she?





> OhPam she is beautiful. I am going to add her in the Rainbow bridge pagefor you Pam and I will add her in your page as well.


----------



## JimD (Nov 17, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:



JimD wrote:



benjibrindlesmoremooshuchippybinkierosietootsie

Click to expand...

hurtsless admitting it all in one breath huh Jim lol.

Click to expand...

*
*Laura wrote: *


> I understand, JimD. It's like picking your favorite child, isn't it?
> 
> Laura


Uh huh:wink:

They've all got a special place in my heart!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 17, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> > Oh Pam she is beautiful. I am going to add her in the Rainbowbridge page for you Pam and I will add her in your page as well.




What a wonderful gesture!

Thank you, :hug:

Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > > Oh Pam she is beautiful. I am going to add her in the Rainbowbridge page for you Pam and I will add her in your page as well.
> ...


Not a prob.:hug:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

:tears2: I love this thread. 

I'm learning so much because I thought I'd know who some of you would say, but I didn't. 

It's heartwarming.

* * * * * *

Dearest Laura and Jim, m.e., and the others questioning who their Heart Bunny is or will be,

The way I interpret it is that that one rabbit - or two - are the onesthat are just as in-tune to you as you are to them. There's no guessingat what you or the Heart Bunny is thinking or feeling. You both knowwhere the other is at any given moment, and the response is obvious toboth parties that they understand.

I love all of my rabbits. I'd certainly never ask anyone to pick oneover another. Those that have had a Heart Bunny, like what Pamnock hadwith Princess Anne, Kathy Smith had with King Murray, Tina had withApollo just can't be denied. 

All of our rabbits are extremely special and we'd do whatever we couldto keep them with us. One is not more important than another, it's justthat some read our thoughts better than others.



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 17, 2005)

How wonderfully put, Carolyn. It istherabbit that you have that special bond with - the one thatyou share a spiritual connection with that makes him or her a heartbunny.

:inlove:


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 17, 2005)

I love all my babies and Rupert is nybiggest sweetie but I have to give the honor of "Heart Bunny" to a NewZealand White that I had as a child.

He came from my Aunts farm.

They raised rabbits for food. This boy had escaped and was living wild on the farm. They couldn't catch him.

I just loved that big white rabbit. I begged to have it. Finally theytold me if I could catch him he was mine.They were sure I couldn'tcatch him.

It didn't take long for me to come back in the house carrying "MY" rabbit.

My parents didn't have the heart to tell me I couldn't take him home.Hewas my first big cuddly Bunny. I had him for several years and lovedhim very much. He would tolerate anything and was very loving.

He was the reason I have had such a love for rabbits all my life.

He will forever be my first "Heart Bunny"and I will look for him at Rainbow Bridge when I get there someday.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

Jenniblu wrote:


> It is the rabbit that you have that special bond with - the onethat you share a spiritual connection with that makes him or her aheart bunny.
> 
> :inlove:




That's it! :star:

* * * * * * * * *

My heart goes out to those whose Heart Bunny(ies) are over the rainbow.

My Best Friend is over there with them tending to them - and he's one of us. (Buck Jones)

Until we meet again... ray: :kiss:

:bigtears:

:star: :star: :star: :star: :star:
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

dyky71 wrote:


> *
> He was the reason I have had such a love for rabbits all my life.*


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2005)

my heart bunny is lollipop,she died on 8th march 04.

we were so addicted to each other,i got the pleasure of getting to knowwhat bunny love was for the first time,i tragically lost her though,andi still have that little bunny shaped hole in my heart that just wontseem to go away,i still think about her constantly and everytime ithink about her my heart really hurts,you can feel it skipping a beat.

i loved that little girl more than i loved life,it shattered me so muchthat it took me months for the tears to slow down,i didnt think i wouldever stop crying.

she had taught me a lot about myself,that precious little girl bunny soinnocently touched my life,she also opened up my heart for all theseother wonderful bunnies that have entered my life.ohh where would i bewithout a little bunny in my life now.

i love all my buns,but lollipop is just way up top


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 18, 2005)

My heart bunny:






Raph is actually the 3rd 'heart bunny' I've had. When I was a teenager,I had a nondescript agouti rabbit named Thumper. She lived in mybedroom for the first two or three years that I had her (before finallygraduating to a cage of her own in the backyard), and she would sleepwith me in bed at night. She was actually stolen from her cage one daywhen she was 7 years old, so after a week of searching for her, Ifinally called the local radio station out of desperation and askedthem to announce it. Believe it or not, as soon as the show was over Ireceived a call from a man who said some boys in his apt building hadbeen running around with a large rabbit. I got the address,and my (then) boyfriend and I paid them a visit. We knocked on thedoor, and when it opened, there she was, running around in their livingroom. I called to her and Thumper came bounding over to me.Unfortunately a year later I lost her to uterine cancer. She was one ofmy first rabbits, and was extremely special.

And one other rabbit...a little blue-eyed Polish named Fiver...was mysecond 'heart bunny'. I raised him from birth, and that little guy wasone of the sweetest rabbits I've ever known. He would run to greet mein his cage, do flips and twirls whenever he was out for exercise, andjust had something *special* about him. I took him to a rabbit show inPEI when he was a couple of years old and he won Reserve GrandChampion. I was so proud of him that day! But tragedy struck when Fiverwas just three years old...he came down with wry neck, and though thevet tried, nothing could be done for him, and he finally had to behumanely destroyed. The memory of that day, and the pain in having tosay goodbye to my friend, has always stayed with me.

I haven't had a chance to read all of the entries ('tis way past mybedtime and I haven't even been able to catch up on anything in theforum yet!), but in viewing the pics and reading some of the stories, Ireally can feel the love that comes from each one. It is so strong, aninvisible energy that is transferred from animal to owner, and backagain. You can almost feel the power from it, coming from this onethread.

Right now Raph is lying stretched across my lap, sound asleep as I typethis. His Royal Highness has made himself comfortable and doesn't wantto move. And you know...I really don't want to disturb him. There'sjust something about a heart bunny that is so comforting to the soul...

(And even though he is the third heart bunny I listed, Raph is by far my Number One Heart Bunny.)


----------



## ariel (Nov 18, 2005)

My heart bunny would be Bindy, she and I have a real connection.
:inlove:

I have different connections with each bunny, but Bindy is the one who knows me best.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 18, 2005)

Apollo

Apollo and I were incredibly close. With just a glance we knewwhat the other was thinking and feeling. He knew me better than I knewmyself sometimes. So many times I would be so sad and he would jump inmy lap and snuggle under my chin and catch my falling tears. If I wasupset he was upset. He would dance with paper just to make me laugh andit didn't matter how long it took. 

We went everywhere together. From camping and hiking to poolparties and demolition derbies, we did it all together. We had to cutour honeymoon short because Apollo wouldn't eat while I was away. Iswore I'd never leave him again, and didn't.

Losing Apollo has left me shattered.I am grateful I can say Inever took one moment with him for granted. I treasured him and knewhow lucky I was.

I thought I had been blessed with my heart angel and that wasit, I wouldn't have another. I was wrong. Otis is an amazing baby. WhenI cry, which is very often he is right there snuggled into me catchingall those falling tears. He makes me laugh all the time. He even comesand checks on me know to make sure I am ok. When I do dishes he isright there playing or laying at my feet. 

Nothing comes even close to the love of a bunny.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh Tina what a wonderful Tribute for Apollo. Weall miss his antic stories here too. I know that you miss him terriblybut he is right with you Tina always. He is such a worry wart bun forhis mom because he loves you.:hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 17, 2005)

I think Toby is trying to tell me he's my heart bunny. I gave him a haircut and found this under all the fur:






A dark, heart-shaped patch of fur. It's a different texturethan his other fur. I guess it's his adult coat comingin.So, he's not a sable point afterall.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Dec 18, 2005)

Stanley's my heart all the way! Evenif I did have more, he'd still be it in a way because of....just who heis, but I'd still love all my others the same. 

if that makes any sense...


----------



## bluebird (Dec 19, 2005)

My daughter had a big newzealand red buck yearsago.he was such a sweety.he died of old age.A holland lop buck i hadwhen i raised hollands.he used to buzz and circle me.A himi agouti buckthat is not even showable that i gave to my neice and was retuned whenshe decided to rise mini rex.bluebird


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 5, 2006)

:love::bunnyheart:inlove:
**Bump* for Valentine's Day!*


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Feb 5, 2006)

Cookie is..:cry3
This is the bunny who would NOT let me leave her cage. I'd go to close the door, she'd be there lifting it back up, nudging me. I'd put my hand in the cage, she'd put her head under it. She'd leap on me if I wasn't paying her any attention. On cold days she'd snuggle up in the front of my jacket and fall asleep. We played tag for HOURS (literally) and had fun just chilling out in the summertime. Sometimes she proved to be smarter than I was. The rabbit who didn't like carrots, but preferred celery instead. I have 5 blue ribbons from 4-H. I'm not saying this as a mom, but she was one of the best looking dutches I've ever seen. 
We had our tough times, through the teenage stage when I would sit infront of her cage, crying in frustration because she wouldn't let me touch her. We were soon over that.
I still remember the first time I held her..I thought I was going to break her she was so small and fragile. I was afraid of hurting her, and she was just plain afraid of me.:bigtears: Okay, now that I've made myself cry, Cookie is my one and only heart bunny.


----------



## Bunman (Feb 5, 2006)

It's remarkable the magnetism that some rabbits have...my first one, Sahara, a big tan "mini" (we were told! But 7 pounds), mixed breed i suppose, everyone in the neighborhood wanted to come visit her. The ones after her never got that reaction. She was a loving bun who liked to fall asleep in my lap & run up on my chest to touch my chin with her nose. 

Yes, she was a great rabbit but it was never entirely clear to me what fascination he held over other people, especially since i loved my later rabbits just as much. But whatever it was, she had it.


----------



## StlCardinals (Feb 5, 2006)

My two heart bunnies. Hershey is gone now....went to the bridge on May 20, 2005 at the age of 7. She is always in my heart. I miss her bunny kisses, the way she tagged along after me, and her chubby cheeks. 

Casper as become my little attention bun, alway nudging for a nose rub. Casper is such a silly bun. Casper will be 8 years old next month.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 8, 2006)

I've only had 2 bunnies, both of whom are still with me, Rice and Beans. They are complete opposites and i love them both dearly. I think maybe one day Beans has the potential to be my heart bunny but right now its still a relationship in progress with both of them.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 8, 2006)

*Dutches_Rock wrote: *


> Cookie is..:cry3
> This is the bunny who would NOT let me leave her cage. I'd go to close the door, she'd be there lifting it back up, nudging me. I'd put my hand in the cage, she'd put her head under it. She'd leap on me if I wasn't paying her any attention. On cold days she'd snuggle up in the front of my jacket and fall asleep. We played tag for HOURS (literally) and had fun just chilling out in the summertime. Sometimes she proved to be smarter than I was. The rabbit who didn't like carrots, but preferred celery instead. I have 5 blue ribbons from 4-H. I'm not saying this as a mom, but she was one of the best looking dutches I've ever seen.
> We had our tough times, through the teenage stage when I would sit infront of her cage, crying in frustration because she wouldn't let me touch her. We were soon over that.
> I still remember the first time I held her..I thought I was going to break her she was so small and fragile. I was afraid of hurting her, and she was just plain afraid of me.:bigtears: Okay, now that I've made myself cry, Cookie is my one and only heart bunny.


 
There are so many posts in this thread that really do vibrate with the person's love for their bunny. Dutches, yours is so heartfelt...I feel as if I know your pain intimately...that all of us who have lost a heartbunny do. Bless you...


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 9, 2006)

Marbles is my heart bunny. I held him in that awful petshop where theattendant dropped him. He was trembling as I held him but I could've sworn I saw hope in those little eyes.Ijust knew I was going to take him home and make him the happiest bunny on earth. I was going to let him run around the living room, give him the best food, give him all the comforts a bunny could ever need or want,andteach him how to trust and love. I knew it was going to be great, but what I didn't count on was him making me the happiest I've ever been in my life, and him teaching me how to love completely, unconditionally. 

When he had severe diarrhea and had to go on antibiotics, I'd sit by his cage and watch his every move. I held him for hours and told him he was going to live to be old and gray. Which was funny because he _is_ gray. Ilove Mocha, too -quite possibly more than she would ever appreciate or understand. But Marbles, Marbles is my one and onlyheart bunny.

When I'm feeling down, he gets it, and he'll hang out with me. Nothing particularly affectionate. He'll just sit near me and offer his company. When I'm crying, he'll watch me and wait for me to be okay enough to pick him up, and then we'll end up snuggling for an hour or two till I'm done crying my heart out. Just recently, he's started nudging my ankles when he wants to snuggle.

Justlast night,I tried trimming his nails (half done, still working on it) and I know it hurt or at the very least scared him... he still loves me. He runsoff, but he licks me when I come near to let me know that he still loves me.

And when he kisses me, even when I don't ask for it... it's the best feeling in the world.






This is one of my favorite pictures of him.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2006)

Dutches and Tail - i was really moved by both your posts :cry2

Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 12, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

i really have a connection with peapoo..more than any bunny i've ever had, so Peapoo is my heart bunny. Shes such a sweetheart. I think this picture explains it all.....


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2006)

My heart bunny was Sugar, my 1st bunny ever...






Back in High School I had rescued her from my neighbors who raised Mini Lop/French Lop Crosses for thier dinner table. When her mother had a litter... I kept watching through the fence this little baby looking cute as ever laying on top of her momma's back. I just had to have her... she stole my heart which would have been broken to bits if anything happened to her.

With a lump in my throat, I walked to the neighbors house and rang the doorbell. After what seemed like an eternity, the man of the house answered the door. I must have been beet red! I asked if there was any way possible they would consider letting me have this particular baby bunny. After a lengthy discussion, he gave in. FINALLY! SHE WAS MINE! It wasn't too hard convincing my parents once I had her in my arms... I knew what buttons to push

and what words they wanted to hear from me.



From that day forward, she was by my side, snuggled in my bed with me, came up to me and would jump in my lap and "give hugs" when I was feeling down. She was also the first rabbit to ever lick me... I didn't know rabbits licked until then. She was litter box trained,came to me on commandand was spoiled rotten... though she didn't have the spoiled rotten attitude to go with it... (well, not to me anyways... she gave everyone else the cold shoulder and bunny butt all the time

 ) She was just so kick back and easy going. I sure do miss her.

She shared her life with me for 7 great years, until she passed for unknown reasons, in my arms on a Saturday Spring morning.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 13, 2006)

:tears2: @ SunniBunnie Rabbitry

Jan


----------



## cheryl (May 12, 2006)

ohh i was just reminiscing through thisthread,and you know to see what people have said about their bunnieshas really touched me in many ways,i can feel the lovebetweeneach personand their bunnies in each andevery post,i can see each one of us has that very special connectionwith our fur kids,the love that i am feeling from all these posts feelsso over whelming,how can a little furry timid creature do this tosomeone?they do have this very special gift that if given a chance theywill show you what that gift is,the true meaning of bunny love is to beloved by a bunny,that in itself is a gift for life,something that canbe cherished forever,once they get into your heart there is no way ofgetting them out,even if you try they are still in there clinging toyour heart,(my girl Lollipop)

I have been thinking so much of my little girl Lollipop who has beengone for 2 years and 2 months now,but then there isn't a day that idont think about her but tonight i just cannot stop thinking about whatshe brought to my life,and now i keep thinking about my sweet girlLulu,since being diagnosed being blind back in september 05 she hasseemed to bond with me even more,when she hears my voice she makes thislittle crying sound and she runs around trying to find me,it just meltsmy heart in every way,she loves for me to sit with her and pet her andjust to talk with her,she will just close her eyes and just take it allin.Sometimes when im petting one of the bunnies i start toautomatically think of lollipop,and then before i know it im saying tothe bunnies that i wish Lollipop was still here to shareeverything,argh..im a way over sensitive person and very sentimental,ijust cherish everything that i have with my bunnies,they are reallymagical creatures even when being naughty.

Each and everyone of my bunnies belong to my heart,it is so big thatevery bunny fits in and my two kids and there is still heaps more roomleft,sometimes i wish i didn't have a big heart because it just seemsto get hurt,but Lollipop is my shining star,it's like looking up at thesky at night and there is a star that shines the brightest,that is myLollipop



remember.....you are nobody until some bunny loves you



cheryl(who is sitting here thinking about the love of a bunny)


----------



## JimD (May 12, 2006)

Ok ...I think I finally narrowed it down........

........benjibrindlecoppersmoremooshuchippybinkierosietootsie

...yep....I think that's it.


----------



## naturestee (May 12, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Ok ...I think I finally narrowed it down........
> 
> ........benjibrindlecoppersmoremooshuchippybinkierosietootsie
> 
> ...yep....I think that's it.



:rofl:

I hear ya! I love them all in different ways. I can't choose.


----------



## cheryl (May 12, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Ok ...I think I finally narrowed it down........
> 
> ........benjibrindlecoppersmoremooshuchippybinkierosietootsie
> 
> ...yep....I think that's it.


hehe,i know how ya feel,each and every one of my buns belong to myheart,they each have their very own specialqualities



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (May 12, 2006)

So far, Maisie's my baby...though Flower hasquite a large part of my heart as well. I don't favorMaisie...it's just that she was my first baby. I think in theend, they both are my Heart Babies, and each get just as much of myattention as the other.


----------



## NZminilops (May 13, 2006)

My first rabbit will always be the only rabbitthat I have ever been able to give my heart to fully. I was 15 when Igot her from the pet store. She was about 6 weeks old and was a smallbroken black up-eared rabbit of some sort. When she died I drank awhole bottle of wine in under 5 minutes and cried myself sick allnight. I have had 4 other rabbits since and about to get a little blackbuck this Sunday, but for some reason no rabbit after has ever been thesame.

RIP Bun-Bun :bunnydance:, my heart rabbit.


----------



## Anneliese (May 13, 2006)

My sweetheart; Snowy Joey is my "heart" bunny. I got him for mybirthday present in 2003. Since he was a baby he has been giving uslicks on our hands and arms. Just recently he has started giving usbunny kisses on the face. Everyone loves Bunny. He is so cute, cheeky,funny and cuddly. He is my first bunny and I couldn't be happier.
When he was sick the first time (with a furball) I was bawling my eyesout. I hated to see my little sweetie sick. I sat by his cage until hewas better. 
When anyone in my family is sad, we cuddle Snowy Joey and he makes ushappier. It makes me so happy when he kisses and I don't know how I'llmanage when he goes.
He will always be my baby boy and I love him so so much.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I thought that I'dm mention the two rabbits who I believe were my heart bunnies. 

Firstly, there was Toffee. She was a brown dutch that lived at the school where my mum worked. When we moved to Bahrain we had to leave our rabbit, Peter, and out guinea pigs, behind, and he went to live with my uncle and his family. We missed having a rabbit around, so we ended up taking Toffee home for weekends. And then weekends just became permanent  Even though her hutch was outdoors she spent most of her day inside with us, playing with me. I used to play dead by lying under the dining room table, and even if she came up to nudge me I wouldn't move. Off she'd go running to my mum, growling and thumping until she followed her back to me! She was an amazing bunny... unfortunately she had her years cut short because of some *******. 

Secondly, there was Bobtail. We got Bobtail and Brockoli (purposely spelt that way - it's a combo of broccoli and brock, a name for a badger) from a friend's compound, where they were living with their two siblings in a tiny hutch. Mum wouldn't let us take all four of them, so we had to choose - Bobtail was an albino, and Brockoli was a black and white angora/Dutch cross. Brock was always quite timid, whereas Bobtail was a boistrous little girl who wanted to be in on everything. Brock passed away one summer while we were on holiday, and I swear down that round about the night she died I had a dream that she'd passed over. I knew she wouldn't be there when we got home. So poor Bobsy was alone, until one morning my mum came into my room yelling that she was loose in the garden. After double checking the cage and finding Bobs in there, we were slightly confused... until we say the tiny baby albino bunny at the other end of the garden! I caught him (it was the first time I've heard a rabbit scream - I was so **** scared I dropped the poor little thing!), and in he went with Bobtail - we called him Scruffy. To cut what would be an even longer story short, Bobtail was my last bunny, and she lived with us for a good 12 years or so. I missed her litke anything when she passed... I knew it was her time to go when I went to take her her dinner, and she died shortly afterwards. I still get a lump in my throat thinking about it.


----------



## JimD (Jul 18, 2006)

...still the same..

........benjibrindlecoppersmoremooshuchippybinkierosietootsie


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 18, 2006)

That cracks me up. Man, what a LONNNG bunny name


----------



## pam111 (Jul 18, 2006)

I still miss my first rabbit (well, the first that was my very own). My older brother and sister had rabbits named Candy and Stuart and they had babies when I was 7. I named mine Thumper. These are old pictures of her from 1990when she was still young. She lived with her sister Cocoa until Cocoa died (I think when they were around 7). Thumper lived until she was 9, and I was in high school. She was an outdoor rabbit, but she was allowed out a lot, and she would come hopping up when I called her name. She changed colors every winter and spring--from light gray to much darker. The mother was a Dutch mix and the father was an unknown gray mix. These are pictures of me, her, and her sister. Sorry for the weird angle--they're pictures of pictures.
























Another rabbit I had that I adored was a buck named Joey. I bought him for 5 dollars when I was 9 and he was 6 weeks old. He lived until I was 18. I don't know what type of mix he was.


----------



## Spring (Jul 18, 2006)

My heart bunny is and will always be my darling Pepsi. Going through her illnesses and tough times have made our bond very close and strong. Having her almost leave me, has made me very close to her. She really is somethingspecial,she's my baby. Don't get me wrong, I love Pebbles to bits, we just don't have the same close bond.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 18, 2006)

My heart bunny is Tank. :whatevah

:lies


----------



## Mummel (Jul 18, 2006)

My heart bunny was Muemmel. I grew up with her and we had a very close relationship.






My present heart is probably Moses but I need to spend more time with all of them to find out whos going to be the next heart bunny.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 18, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> My heart bunny is Tank. :whatevah
> 
> :lies


What he tried to be close to your "heart", he just couldnt get through


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Mümmel wrote: *


> *ilovetegocalderon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My heart bunny is Tank. :whatevah
> ...


HAHA. By the way, your Salem look EXACTLY like Tank. I swear, I am developing a phobia towardsallblack lops.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2006)

[align=center]TRIXIE LOU[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
my baby girl that started it all, i got her at a handful of a bunny, fluffy fur and ears that flopped at just the right angle that made her look drunk. she was my first rabbit and lived in my room untill 6 months of age, then off and on from there on out. she would jump on the table, steal a pancake then book it to her cage were she would jump in her box and proceed to eat the whole thing. she put holes in just about every shirt and pants that i owned(along with my moms) and love car rides, she was my everthing, she would come to me if i said "trixie lou were are you?" (sounds like "scooby-doo were are you?", would give me a kiss everynight when i said "kiss goodnight", and would fall asleep to phill collins "you'll be in my heart" (it was her song). when told no, she would rebel by jumping on my bed and pee (a habbit i don't miss) and waited till i fell asleep to jump on my bed and nibble on my hair. the night she died i held her in my arms, not ready to give her up. right until she was put down. i think my soul mate was the little rabbit and i tear up just thinking about her, i have always loved my animals, but never fully understood how much one could mean to me till she was taked away.


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Jan 4, 2000- Sept. 9, 2005[/align]


----------



## Haley (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh Katt, your Trixie was such a beautiful girl. She was so lucky to have a mommy who loved her as much as you did. Sounds like a very special bunny.

My Heart Bunny is my boy, Basil. He was my first house rabbit. He is my best friend and shows me everyday how wonderful and special he is. I love my other two, but Basil and I have something special. He jumps up in my bed every night when Im reading, and we snuggle and fall asleep together. I dont know what I'd do without him.






-Haley


----------



## m.e. (Sep 28, 2006)

So...has anyoneever found that their heart bunny has been with them all along, onlyyou didn't realize it?

Peanut is my heart bunny :bunnyheart

I suppose it wasn't until she was sick that I realized how much I_ached _at the thought of losing her. I've had sick furkidsbefore, and I've lost too many of them. But none of them struck thechord that Peanut has.

Today, she glanced over at me and for a moment our eyes locked. And I just...knew.

:hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2006)

It's hard to choose for me. Samantha took solong to trust us. She was nippy and pretty scarey at first. I won herover. My husband says I am her heart. Teresa you can't help but lovethe little diva. Ringo being sick brought he an I close together. 

If I had to choose I would sayConnor. When we got him he hadto have been about 6-8weeks old.The first few months we hadhim, he spent the whole time onthe bed with me inthedark with just the glow of the t.v. I was very sick and Iwould bring my tiny little guy into the bed with me. He had alitterpan, foodand water. He would run and binky.Bringa smile to my face. He would use me as aspringboard. when he tired himself out he would come, curl up on mystomech(sp?) and sleep.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 28, 2006)

*m.e. wrote:*


> So...has anyone ever found thattheir heart bunny has been with them all along, only you didn't realizeit?


Yes!

I had a hard time answering this question the first timearound. I like to think I love all my fur kids equally, buthonestly, it's not true. 

I love Snuggy more! There, I said it!

I find that when I talk about her, I get all gushy, and I've finallyrealized she's the most special to me, by far. I don't knowwhat I'd do without her. 

Laura


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 28, 2006)

I still don't know.onder: If I had to choose Ibunny that had a very special place in my heart it would have to beMillie, having her ill with statis twice this year has made me realisehow incredibly special she is too me, and how we have a connection so Ijust understand everything about her. Saying that, Ruby means the worldto me, she is the biggest attention hog I have ever met, she just lovesbeing fussed over and nearly runs me down when I go out to see her. Shehaseven winded mebefore from jumping on my stomachwhen I was lying in their run! They are just so special to me indifferent ways, I could never choose!:bunnyheart


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 28, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> I had a hard time answering this question the first timearound. I like to think I love all my fur kids equally, buthonestly, it's not true.


I could always tell the way you talked about Snuggy girl. She is quite the special diva.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 28, 2006)

How could I choose? I have had a lot of bunnies,I am a breeder, but each and every one has brought something so specialto my life. Even the ones that don't stay long mean a lot to me. I haveto say though, I have three right now that have very special places inmy heart. 
My Ben, and his sons Sammy and Skitterbug. Ben alwayswants attention, and if I don't have time to pet him as much as usual,will get all sad and depressed. Sammy is the independent one, he has atough guy attitude, "I don't need to be petted, just give me the food!"
Skitterbug is a quiet, loving kind of guy. He is only six months, andis one of the calmest, most laid back rabbits I have ever met. Ibrought him in to meet my two three year old children, and even with mydaughter squealing in delight, and both of them petting him backwardsand the like, he was so totaly calm I was amazed. He would be a perfecttherapy bunny. 
So how could I choose? There will probably be one someday that willreally hit me that way, but right now I just can't pinpoint one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

:bump


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohhh, great thread!

My heart bunny is most definitely Harper. Always has been and alwayswill be. He's the center of my universe (and tries to be the center ofeverything else too) and I just couldn't imagine not having him around.He's been so sick so many times, and each time we've only grown closer.

When I got Harper, I had always been around rabbits (not personally,but where I worked, others I knew had them, ect.) and I never felt aconnection with one. I had even been offered rabbits in the past, and Ipassed on the offers. But when I saw Harper, we just clicked. Eventhough he was going to be snake food and I was getting him out of therereguardless, I could've just as easily adopted him to a good home.However, it wasn't possible. The second I saw him, I just turned tomush. I didn't put him down for days, he even laid with me on the bedand I walked around with him continuously. Something about him and Ijust clicked, and we became so bonded.

Don't get me wrong, he has his "I'm the king give me what I want!" dayswhere he can be a all-out butthole, but I love him with all my heart.When I think of my heart bunny, I always think of Harper.


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 1, 2007)

My heart Bunny was Pax.As most of you know hewas my first rabbit.He was a holland lop, all black and had eyes thatjust made your heart melt.

He got his name because around the time that I got him there was anarticle in the newspaper about how someone had 12 rabbits, the neighborstole them and baissically killed most of them and sold/gave awayothers.I will not go into details about what that person did to thosepoor buns but it was disgusting and makes me cry every time Italk/think about it.One of the kids next door got given one of thestolen rabbits and that bun was the only rabbit that was found aliveand got given back to the owner.Paxt got his name because Pax meanypeace in latin, no bun ever deserved what happened to those buns so Ithought the name was apropriate.


He was my baby, my Paxy.I would come from work or a day at the barn andhe would always be there, always would love a cuddle, a walk out side,a nap on the couch or to share some salad or a peice of parsely with.

Parsely was his favorite food, he got a fairly large portion of itdaily and my whole garden plot was parsely.I still have tons of parselygrowing for my boy....

He was always getting into mischeif and has such a personality!Hechewed holes in most of my clothes,towels,face clothes,sheets andblankets.I have a hole in my carpet(no not a rug an actual carpetatached to the floor) from him.I never had a telephone wire that lastedmore then a day tops.

He was great with kids and went to my neice's(she lives with me becausemy sister passed away) daycare and kindergarden class.After Emma(myneice) came home from day care and kindergarden we would have a walk,Pax loved leash walks.
Occasionally I would bring him to the barn w/ me to work, haha he got to "play" in the hayloft under supervision.

He was my baby.My child, he ment/means the world to me.
Three years ago there was a huge heat wave and the power went out.
I came home to Paxy w/ severe dehydration he was bairly alive.I hadfans throughout the whole house along w/ airconditioning but the powerwent out so it quickly fot extremely hot in my house.I did'nt know thatthe power went out as I was at the barn that day and was out side thewhole day.I brought him to the vet and they did everything they couldbut he was having trouble breathing and was boiling hot to the tuch.Idescided that it was time to let him go becuase of his breathingdifficulties, but he passed away in my arms, chewing on the vet's phonecord as I was calling the kindergarden saying that I was going to belate.


I will never forget him, ever.I have a pastel portrait of him hangingin my living room of him sitting in the garden eating parsely.I alsohave a carved pendent of him that I wear daily.He was my constentcompanion through thick and through thin.I don't think I would havemade it through my sister dieing in a car crash and me having to takein her daughter with out him, he is what kept me going.I love himdearly and hope that I will see him at the rainbow bridge....I miss myPaxy-my little man.


----------

